# New emoji



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Please incorporate the face-palm monkey emoji into the collection.

Many threads require this


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

A few more suggestions (that I've posted before):


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Memes work better and are funnier, I think.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Memes work better and are funnier, I think.


 They can definitely be funnier, but they take more time and effort. Particularly when posting on a phone.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Memes work better and are funnier, I think.


 Would agree, emojis are sooooo last year.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Quackerz said:


> Would agree, emojis are sooooo last year.


 :gun:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> :gun:


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> A few more suggestions (that I've posted before):


 IN for the adding of those (can't always be a**ed to post a meme)


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

DappaDonDave said:


> Please incorporate the face-palm monkey emoji into the collection.
> 
> Many threads require this


 100% agree this one would become one of the most used features on UK-M


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> :gun:


 You must be an introvert mate.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> You must be an introvert mate.


 I am, but not sure how that animation proved it!


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Couple of useful one's for this forum.


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

Sparkey said:


> Couple of useful one's for this forum.
> 
> View attachment 138043
> 
> ...


 Lmao Pedobear


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> I am, but not sure how that animation proved it!


 shows the true power of an emoji


----------

